# Obama's Kenyan relative arrested on drug charge



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

By TOM ODULA, Associated Press Writer Tom Odula, Associated Press Writer - Sat Jan 31, 11:24 am ET

NAIROBI, Kenya - The half-brother of President Barack Obama was arrested for alleged possession of marijuana on Saturday near his home in a Nairobi shantytown, police said.
George Obama, who is in his 20s and barely knows the president, had one joint of marijuana on him, said Joshua Omokulongolo, the police chief in the area.
"He is not a drug peddler," Omokulongolo told The Associated Press. "But it's illegal, it's a banned substance."
George Obama has a court appearance scheduled Monday morning.
He and the president have the same father, who died in a car crash in 1982.
The White House declined comment Saturday on the president's half-brother.
Several of President Obama's Kenyan relatives went to Washington, D.C., for his inauguration, but George was not among them. He lives in Huruma with extended family.
Media reports about him surfaced over the summer, after a magazine article said he lived in a shack and earned a dollar a day. George Obama has called the reports insulting.
"I'm proud of how I live," he told The Associated Press in an interview over the summer. "(The media) are tarnishing the family name."
He also said he was studying to be a mechanic and works with a local youth group in Huruma.
In President Obama's book "Dreams From My Father," he describes George Obama as "a handsome, roundheaded boy with a wary gaze."
George is the youngest of the senior Obama's seven children, born six months before his father died.

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20090131/ap_on_re_af/af_obama_half_brother_arrest


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Isn't that nice.


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

*Hey, it was less than an ounce. If he lived at 111 Flaherty Way with Auntie Zetuni, it would only be a $100 fine. Or according to the Bank of Kenya, a 142.86 Shillings fine. *

"a handsome, roundheaded boy with a wary gaze." *Now we know why he has that gaze, he was born stoned.*


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

No biggie! Now that he's president he will pull political strings and have him brought to the US. He will then have his friend Deval get him a state job and assist him with a residents. After that he will make sure that his brother never has more than an ounce of pot on him at one time! See it all works out for the best!


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Plenty of room in the White House for all of his relatives.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Heres a few other tidbits from your leader.



Excerpts from Obama's 2 books -_ Dreams from My Father_ and_ The Audacity of Hope - in his own words._







*














*​
*From Dreams of My Father: **'I ceased to advertise my mother's race at the age of 12 or 13, when I began to suspect that by doing so I was ingratiating myself to whites.'*​

*From Dreams of My Father :* *'I found a solace in nursing a pervasive sense of grievance and animosity **against my mother's race.'*​

*From Dreams of My Father: **'There was something about him that made me wary, a little too sure of himself, maybe. And white.'*​

*From Dreams of My Father:* *'It remained necessary to prove which side you were on, to show your loyalty to the black masses, to strike out and name names.'*​

*From Dreams of My Father: **'I never emulate white men and brown men whose fates didn't speak to my own. It was into my father's image, the black man, son of Africa, that I'd packed all the attributes I sought in myself, the attributes of Martin and Malcolm, DuBois and Mandela.'*​​*And FINALLY the Most Damning one of ALL of them!!!*​

*From Audacity of Hope:**'I will stand with the Muslims should the political winds shift in an ugly direction.'*​

*-------------*​ 

* * If you have never forwarded an e-mail, now is the time to Do so!!! We CANNOT have someone with this type of mentality running our GREAT nation!! I don't care whether you are Democrat or* *a Conservative. *​


*We CANNOT turn ourselves over to this type of character in a President.*​​​​​​


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

"Look, when I was a kid, I inhaled frequently. That was the point."-obamassiah

http://politicalhumor.about.com/gi/...zu=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cpBzQI_7ez8


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

I am now depressed to the point I could jump off of a building! Unreal


----------



## StbbrnMedic (Nov 28, 2008)

So scarey


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

I think it was a frame up orchestrated by the Right Wing Agenda that Hilliary always bitched about...or by the Clintons to get Obama out of the way. 

Makes ya wonder, don't it?


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

*Marijuana charges against Obama's half-brother dropped*

*Marijuana charges against Obama's half-brother dropped *

_cnn.com -_ All charges against George Obama, half-brother to U.S. President Barack Obama, have been dropped after his arrest in a drug raid, according to police in Kenya

Gee what a shock


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

Wow that is surprising. I wonder how much foreign aide the obamassiah offered for that one.


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

Just like I said. Now he will be moved to an apartment here in Ma. where he only needs to worry about a $100.00 Civil Citation not jail! 

"Make It In Massachusetts"


----------



## SgtAndySipowicz (Mar 17, 2008)

7costanza said:


> Heres a few other tidbits from your leader.
> Excerpts from Obama's 2 books -_ Dreams from My Father_ and_ The Audacity of Hope - in his own words._
> *From Dreams of My Father: **'I ceased to advertise my mother's race at the age of 12 or 13, when I began to suspect that by doing so I was ingratiating myself to whites.'*
> *From Dreams of My Father :**'I found a solace in nursing a pervasive sense of grievance and animosity **against my mother's race.'*
> ...


And this guy is supposed to unite the country??? I can't believe he controls our nukes! He isn't qualified to be a Police Officer (past drug use), never mind the President of the USA. He and Governor Patrick's elections to office have proven how stupid the majority of voters have become. It seems that the most important qualification when running now is 1) are you "good looking" and 2) are you "well spoken". Things such as the "issues" are just secondary........


----------

